# 01 Allroad 6 speed---would you?



## uncommonvw (Mar 13, 2004)

I have been looking for a wagon for a while. Mostly been looking for an A4 with a 5 speed but they are scarce. We didn't get the A4 Avant until 02.
Then I came upon this.....2001 Allroad 6 speed for $9995








http://london.kijiji.ca/c-cars...50215
The only thing that stops me from driving there tomorrow is the 2.7T I am just a regular guy that likes cool cars. Will this car put me in the poor house? I can do most repairs myself and if I get stuck I know a few good techs.
Yay or nay???


----------



## 16vsilverstreak (Dec 5, 2001)

If this Allroad was in my back yard I would be all over it. It is exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

it does have 185km on it
you will have issues with the airbags
you will be into a second T belt
and its way harder on gas then an A4
get because you love it not because you settled


----------



## uncommonvw (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: (whitefish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitefish* »_it does have 185km on it
you will have issues with the airbags
you will be into a second T belt
and its way harder on gas then an A4
get because you love it not because you settled

I have been warned about the air ride. Anything specific I should look for?
I called and have been told the TB has been changed at 177K. It also comes with a 3 month warranty.
I definitely don't think it's settling, I love everything about the car....except I have this feeling that it will be a nightmare for maintenance.


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

I love mine but it is a very different car then an A4


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (uncommonvw)*

all of whitefish's points are valid
it is an '01 meaning a 2.7T, the turbo's will go, the airsprings (yes airsprings, airbags are in the passenger compartment) will go. There are upgrades for these items, or oem. Aftermarket or an upgrade is a way to go.
This car should never be compared to an A4 it is a much closer match to a B5 S4, although bigger, heavier. 
Yes, these can be spendy to maintain and some will be worse than others. It's a crapshoot with any used car. You need to remember it is a $50,000 dollar car and upkeep follows as such.
Me, I'd buy it. But then I don't worry about gas mileage either, when the tank is empty I fill it up, yes with premium. I still have this car ,as I cannot find a replacement.


----------



## uncommonvw (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: (whitefish)*

I should have been a little more specific.
I would like a wagon. I have been looking at several different brands of cars. VW, Audi, and Volvo. They all make AWD wagons but it is becoming increasingly harder to find one with a manual transmission.
If I could find an A6 Avant with a manual I would buy one. I am not specifically looking for an A4.
I just happened to see the allroad and thought it looked really nice and has a 6 speed.
I have been doing a little reading and I am hesitant to buy because of the big $$$ air ride repairs. I definitely do not want to hear about it from my wife after spending $12000 for a car that it needs $4000 worth of suspension work.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (uncommonvw)*

iirc, you cannot get an A6 with a manual transmission.
When my air springs go, my plan is to replace with Arnott Industries Gen II springs.
When one of the turbos go I will uprade them (K04 or ?).
When the tip goes this car will go through a metamorphasis.
Unless I can bring in an RS6/RS4 Avant, which is highly unlikely here in the states.
Buy it - and tell the wife to be a sport








You will however need an additional $350 for the H-sports


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

FYI the Hsports cost 600 up here in Canada 
still saving up for mine
now I have a leak in my FD airspring


----------



## tstmstr (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (whitefish)*

Recently purchased my allroad and love it. Fortunately the air ride had been replaced with 2bennet coilovers so suspension should never be a problem for me. Do it, you will love it. I did. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (tstmstr)*

I own a rare 6 speed ar and it's great. I always get fellow Audi owners who either own or have owned an ar. They always ask "Where did you find a 6 speed???!!!" 
I have replace both front airsprings with units from Arrnot. They're great. Built better and a lot cheaper. Plus a lifetime warranty. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This car is great and my kids love the space in the back seat.


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (ErockBar1)*

Get one, especially a 6 speed. 
I've had mine for 6 years...2 T-belts and few compressors and front qair-springs...so what ? O.ct chip mod is 300+ hp...still solid after 160K too. The only 'other' cool wagon is a Volvo R IMO...besides the already cool and smaller S4 avants.










_Modified by Jim's16VScirocco at 9:52 PM 3-9-2010_


----------



## fjasper (Jan 24, 2010)

*Get it!*

As long as you don't mind working on it yourself, there are good replacements out there for the air springs, as mentioned.
The turbos on the allroad seem to hold up a lot better than on the S4, partly because the computer doesn't work them as hard, maybe because the engine compartment is bigger and keeps them cooler. Control arms are like all the others. The allroad has a reputation for eating tires. Valve cover gaskets, timing belt, boost leaks, blah, blah, blah.
You could do worse than to read http://wiki.audiworld.com/inde...Guide
Manual trans turbo wagons aren't exactly thick on the ground, so if that's what you want and you're not afraid to work on it yourself, it's really an awesome car. My wife wasn't happy with the size of the A4, but she likes this one a lot. I took 4 friends and our ski and bbq gear to the ski hill a couple weeks ago, and it was perfect.
I'm on the lookout for a trailer hitch so I can put the 80 quattro on a trailer and haul it to events. Not gonna happen with an A4, but that's me.
Crazy performance upgrade potential on the 2.7t, especially with the 6MT.
Burns a lotta gas, hauls a lotta ass.


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

Proud owner of a 6MT myself... There is no cooler wagon out there.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (julex)*

Hmmm, my brother might be selling his wife's for a larger car. Does $6K sound fair for the 6MT with 120k on the clock? Timing belt, water pump, clutch and flywheel were done within 10,000 miles and the front airsprings were replaced under warranty.
I'm tempted.


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

don't think twice.


----------

